
Major publishers issue joint statement to Chinese regarding expelled journalists - treycopeland
https://www.washingtonpost.com/pr/2020/03/23/an-open-letter-chinese-government/
======
Dahoon
Propaganda flying in both directions.

------
bitxbitxbitcoin
The joint statement, an open letter really, was written to the Chinese
government - not the Chinese people as the current post title implies.

The title of the WP post is "An open letter to the Chinese government"

